# The Bad Batch: Erster Trailer zur Star-Wars-Serie veröffentlicht



## PCGH-Redaktion (31. März 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Bad Batch: Erster Trailer zur Star-Wars-Serie veröffentlicht*

						Disney hat einen ersten Trailer zur Animationsserie Star Wars: The Bad Batch veröffentlicht. Die Serie ist ein Spin-off der Star-Wars-Serie The Clone Wars und soll am 4. Mai 2021 auf Disney Plus starten.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Bad Batch: Erster Trailer zur Star-Wars-Serie veröffentlicht*


----------



## 6Pac (31. März 2021)

Ach,… Kinder sind so ruhig wenn sie ihre Sendung schauen dürfen. 

*Kinderzimmer:*
_Mami!... Darf ich The Bad Batch auf Netflix schauen._
*Wohnzimmer:*
_(Netflix? … dachte Disney) Aber nur eine Folge!
Mach schon mal an und ich sage dir später noch gute Nacht._

Nach 10min ist ein leises Wimmern aus dem Kinderzimmer zu hören…


----------



## Mahoy (31. März 2021)

6Pac schrieb:


> Nach 10min ist ein leises Wimmern aus dem Kinderzimmer zu hören…


Oder ein Klappern in der Küche ... an der Messerschublade.


----------



## XD-User (31. März 2021)

Clone Wars hat mich wirklich durch die Pubertät begleitet, bin sehr froh das es einen Nachfolger gibt!


----------



## Mahoy (31. März 2021)

Aber mal wieder ernsthaft: Ich höre immer wieder und glaube auch gerne, dass "The Clone Wars" gut erzählt inszeniert und auch für älteres Publikum geeignet sind, kann mich aber leider mit dem Animationstil überhaupt nicht anfreunden.


----------



## HenneHuhn (31. März 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Aber mal wieder ernsthaft: Ich höre immer wieder und glaube auch gerne, dass "The Clone Wars" gut erzählt inszeniert und auch für älteres Publikum geeignet sind, kann mich aber leider mit dem Animationstil überhaupt nicht anfreunden.



Dann wird dir "Rebels" noch weniger gefallen 

@T: Nice, bin gespannt!


----------



## Himbeerjochen (1. April 2021)

Feminismus und Diversität kamen leider in dem Trailer zu kurz. Hoffentlich ändert sich das noch im laufe der Serie.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (1. April 2021)

Himbeerjochen schrieb:


> Feminismus und Diversität kamen leider in dem Trailer zu kurz. Hoffentlich ändert sich das noch im laufe der Serie.


Trollen du noch lernen mußt, Veteranen baiten schwierig ist.


----------



## Mahoy (1. April 2021)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Trollen du noch lernen mußt, Veteranen baiten schwierig ist.


Immerhin fühltest du dich zu einer Antwort herausgefordert.


----------



## Iffadrim (1. April 2021)

Himbeerjochen schrieb:


> Feminismus und Diversität kamen leider in dem Trailer zu kurz. Hoffentlich ändert sich das noch im laufe der Serie.


Ähm ja,
und die Synchronsprecher erst.
Man braucht nur einen Nicolas Cage Synchro Sprecher für alle, da die gleiche Stimme haben
und ja alle von einem weißen Mann geklont wurden.
Allein schon da wird die Argumetation bei Diversität und Feminismus schiewig.
Es gibt keine weibliche Klone in diesen Truppen.
Erst mit dem Imperium und der Rekrutierung normaler Menschen hat sich das geändert.
Aber in den oberen Befehlsrängen sieht es da nicht anders aus.
Alte weiße Männer.


----------



## Mahoy (1. April 2021)

Iffadrim schrieb:


> Man braucht nur einen Nicolas Cage Synchro Sprecher für alle, da die gleiche Stimme haben
> und ja alle von einem weißen Mann geklont wurden.


Solche Schubladen sind grundsätzlich schwierig und meistens wenig zweckdienlich.

Die genetische Vorlage für alle Klone war Jango Fett, in den Prequel-Trilogie gespielt von  Temuera Morrison, der auch Maori-Wurzeln hat und somit zu der Gruppe Menschen gehört, die den Einen nicht "farbig" und den Anderen nicht "weiß" genug sind. - Wenn man denn unbedingt in solchen Kategorien denken will.

Star Wars hatte schon immer starke weibliche Charaktere und war auch schon immer ethnisch divers. Da bestand meines Erachtens _keinerlei_ Handlungsbedarf. Dass da etwas "korrigiert" wurde, was gar nicht fehlerhaft war, finde ich also durchaus albern - allerdings immer noch etwas weniger albern als Leute, die felsenfest davon überzeugt sind, Diversität hätte Star Wars kaputt gemacht.

Das waren vielmehr die absolut verkackten Stories und _allesamt_ lieblos gestalteten Charaktere. Die Filme wurden durch mehr Augenmerk auf Diversität nicht besser, würden allerdings auch nicht dadurch gewinnen, wenn mehr Charaktere weiß und männlich wären. Wer etwas Anderes behauptet, würde das eigentliche Problem auf zwei Meter Entfernung nicht einmal mit einem Todesstern treffen ...


----------

